

VS Code v0.7.0 (August 2015) - T-A
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates#VSCode

======
Zekio
I just wish that it was optional to get "Open With VS Code" in context menu,
and not forced upon you like it also is in Atom.

~~~
T-A
Oddly, I don't have it in my context menu. Maybe they dropped it (it's a fresh
Windows 10 box, VS Code 0.5 was the first version I put on it).

------
VOYD
Add code folding and I can finally dump Sublime.

